# Automatic climate control system??



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

ok simple enough to explain, when my heater or a/c, any of that is off i still get warm air coming out the vents and down below above my right foot, sometimes this air is really hot too, this makes for a sucky ridesometimes, always crackin and shutin the window, up and down....????????? how do i stop this freakin hot air???? o and i have my temp setting all the way down and it still does this

also when i turn my heat on or a/c what button do i push to switch it from defrost, vents, floor???

thanks allll :hal:


----------



## slicked25 (Mar 4, 2005)

turboZX said:


> ok simple enough to explain, when my heater or a/c, any of that is off i still get warm air coming out the vents and down below above my right foot, sometimes this air is really hot too, this makes for a sucky ridesometimes, always crackin and shutin the window, up and down....????????? how do i stop this freakin hot air???? o and i have my temp setting all the way down and it still does this
> 
> also when i turn my heat on or a/c what button do i push to switch it from defrost, vents, floor???
> 
> thanks allll :hal:


My A/C went out this past weekend 87 nt and I noticed the same thing your talking about. This air was almost hot. I had to roll my windows down every 5 minutes. I've never noticed this problem when my air worked. I've always either had the air or heat on the past 5 months since I got this car.


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

hmmmm interesting, when i turn my ac it blows cold but as soon as u give it some gas and the boost hits the air turns hot, i think it just needs charged, but i dont see why the ac being bad would cause hot air to come out?? anyone else HELP


----------



## Domdogg123 (Nov 12, 2004)

turboZX said:


> hmmmm interesting, when i turn my ac it blows cold but as soon as u give it some gas and the boost hits the air turns hot, i think it just needs charged, but i dont see why the ac being bad would cause hot air to come out?? anyone else HELP


Vacuum leak. You're going to have to go through all those little vac lines under the dash probably, and find out where you're leaking from.


----------



## turboZX (Sep 14, 2004)

Domdogg123 said:


> Vacuum leak. You're going to have to go through all those little vac lines under the dash probably, and find out where you're leaking from.



could vacuum leaks on the motor cause this too, i'll look it over tomarr morning, i know on the motor i have some leaks and worn out hoses


----------



## iced-nmt (Mar 22, 2005)

I had a similar problem.

When I picked up the car the A/C wouldn't work, and there was a hissing sound coming frrom the passenger side footwell. I didn't think much of it, saw a tube hanging down there, thought maybe it was blowing. But it wasn't. It was sucking, lol, but I didn't notice it because it was fairly minor. A few weeks later, I finally took a look at it and saw that the tube was disconnected from the 3 way connector. I plugged it back in and the A/C works beautifully now, and no more hissing sound obviously.

Once in a while it would also act up like that, it would blow hot air. Then I fixed it and it's been beautiful since.

This is on a 50th AE btw.


----------

